
Show HN: Real time sign language translation using deep learning - tomquirk
https://blog.coviu.com/2018/09/21/how-we-used-ai-to-translate-sign-language-in-real-time/
======
hluska
Do you have something we could try out? Otherwise, I don't think this is a
very good use of show HN.

Crap, I missed this link my first read.

[https://github.com/HealthHackAu2018/auslan-
party](https://github.com/HealthHackAu2018/auslan-party)

~~~
tomquirk
There you go! We haven't got the actual model up there currently, but great
point - will aim to get an actual demo deployed Thanks for the advice

